# Friday !!



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing the Ingenieur all week and will be for the next week and a half at least .... so far so good


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> Been wearing the Ingenieur all week and will be for the next week and a half at least .... so far so good


That looks quite manly, and I don't mean that in the sarcastic (or gay for that matter) way either. 

Later,

William


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Good morning,

Wearing the RLT-69 today










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Doxa 300T Searambler this morning


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

HEUER today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up, pottering about in me jammies & haven`t yet decided what I`m going to start the day with but I`ve been wearing this overnight....

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing my Speedy for a week now


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Marina Militare 'lefty' today.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Waiting for the heating engineer to turn up (having a powerflush today today :blink so wearing something that can take a battering.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

woke up with the GMT on from last night so for the rest of the day that's what it will be


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This new addition for me... Omega SHOM 200m...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

JoT said:


> Been wearing the Ingenieur all week and will be for the next week and a half at least .... so far so good


Thats really rather splendid


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> This new addition for me... Omega SHOM 200m...


Nice. I've been wearing mine this week too. Were the Ploprof hands on there already, Jon, or did you get them fitted? I've got some SM120 hands en route from Oz for mine :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Just back from STS so it s this for the rest of the week


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Out and about in a suit and tie this morning, so Sinn 656:










Will be changing later.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Waiting for the heating engineer to turn up (having a powerflush today today :blink so wearing something that can take a battering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :kewlpics:

I've hardly taken this off since its arrival


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Got this one on:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it's been a week of this since it arrived, first Omega for me and so far and well impressed the overall quality :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Today it is the Tissot Seastar for me:










all the best

Jan


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Vixa today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This new addition for me... Omega SHOM 200m...
> ...


They were on it when I bought it... I dont really like the black outline normal hands version much on the pilotline case veriosn or this case, so this was my perfect version of the 200m...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


The hands on mine are the original black outline hands, but I was inspired recently by this pic showing the watch with the SM120 hands (black bases), so I've ordered a set from Robert (they should be here next week). Great watch (love the case shape, and the way the brushed and polished surfaces work together), but the handset brings the watch to life IMO 

congrats on the watch, and glad to see we're not the only ones getting some rain!! :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All st steel 35mm dia ex crown 17 jewel auto Croton Nivada with all original everything(not strap) and superb dial.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Been wearing the Ingenieur all week and will be for the next week and a half at least .... so far so good


Still trying to decide if I like these, despite being an IWC freak. Have to go try one.

I still wearing SD as I have for over 6 weeks - till it goes to be fixed next week.


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

sharing a bit of quality Heuer time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally decided I`d put this on after I got dressed...

*Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The one on the right today.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

CWC this morning:










Cheers


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

of to a funeral a sad day for me


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

Friday again!  Jaeger-LeCoultre today 



















JLC cal. 889/2, 36 jewels, 1000 Hours Master Control


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well it's been a week of this since it arrived, first Omega for me and so far and well impressed the overall quality :yes:


 :thumbsup: Nice one Phil, your first Omega eh, I'd better hide my collection I think 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> This new addition for me... Omega SHOM 200m...


Always wanted one of those and then you go and post this pic and your thread, damn you man! 

Cheers from a green Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello!
> 
> Friday again!  Jaeger-LeCoultre today
> 
> ...


Livius our tastes aren't really the same but every time I see you great watches I'm filled with a compulsion to buy one. That's just such a beautiful JLC, it's simple right in every way.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

No surprises here:










Now on a "Barrington Water Buffalo strap". (Bespoke Toshi on order  )


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

RLT29 for me today.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Seiko 5 SKZ today.

D.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Heating guy has been and gone so a quick change to this.










Megaquartz 196.0030, cal. 1310 from 1972

Bad new is my central heating system is up the spout and a powerflush would just be a waste of money  . Is there a central heating engineer on the site?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have my 50LE on today.










I love the cool noise the AS movement makes as it winds.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Think this is a Kronos (not sure really :huh nice watch though - I was going to sell it but have decided to keep it instead :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's been a week of this since it arrived, first Omega for me and so far and well impressed the overall quality :yes:
> ...


Thanks Gary  it's needs some TLC especially the case as it's currently like a mirror  but at the momement I'm still deciding what to do with the dial and hands :blink: there the originals so I'm not to sure if to keep them in the watch or get them replaced.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I have my 50LE on today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything about the PRS-50 apart from the `No-Radiation` symbol, I know it`s a homage to a particular watch but if Eddie did a version without the `no-rad` I`d seriously consider buying one, I know MKII does a similar model but there`s something about that Precista B)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Thanks Gary  it's needs some TLC especially the case as it's currently like a mirror  but at the momement I'm still deciding what to do with the dial and hands :blink: there the originals so I'm not to sure if to keep them in the watch or get them replaced.


Depends if you're a stickler for authenticity or not I guess. Personally I don't like to see lume fallout in my watches so both my MKII and SpmP are original dials but with new handsets. I know some don't like the mismatch on the lume but I quite like the contrast myself. I guess it also depends on the condition of the dial too.



















It's always reversable just remember to keep the original parts somewhere safe.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

A change because it just dropped through the letter box 

Matt gold dial with matt silver subdials.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bit posh 'ere today....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I like everything about the PRS-50 apart from the `No-Radiation` symbol, I know it`s a homage to a particular watch but if Eddie did a version without the `no-rad` I`d seriously consider buying one, I know MKII does a similar model but there`s something about that Precista B)


I would imagine that quite a few people think the same way Mac. I really like it myself. It gives it a little bit of colour. It's a great watch and I like it more and more every time I wear it.

I believe the standard PRS50 uses a 2824 so I wouldn't think a dial swap would be too tricky for someone who knows what they're doing. It might grow on you though h34r:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 50LE on today.
> ...


Totally agree. I love the look of the watch but that symbol puts me off buying one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally changed from the MK II and gone with this


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Vintage Seiko Tuna 600m


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This today for me on a Toshi


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Been wearing the Ingenieur all week and will be for the next week and a half at least .... so far so good


Very nice, but why when I see the Ingenieur do I always think of......










:lol:

Ok.....I was bored teatime!


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Swap over to Seiko...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The Whale at bottom right...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Another soggy day in the "Sunshine State", so something blue is in order...

*Omega Seamaster Professional, 2255.80*










Have a good one, y'all.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zeno Godat 1* for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier...

*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.8200 21 Jewels*










& over to this a few minutes ago...

*Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Started the day off with this......










Have now swapped to this for the evening......


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Home from work and out of the suit, so now to my newest:










Oris Flight Timer R4118 LE, Valjoux7750 movement. Not everyone's taste, I know, but I like it!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Changed to this one for tonight


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one, again


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 50LE on today.
> ...


How about this Mach?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gary  it's needs some TLC especially the case as it's currently like a mirror  but at the momement I'm still deciding what to do with the dial and hands :blink: there the originals so I'm not to sure if to keep them in the watch or get them replaced.
> ...


Gary

I totally agree, the dial has to be 100% original to get into my collection, but so does the hand set too :huh:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

frogspawn said:


> A change because it just dropped through the letter box
> 
> Matt gold dial with matt silver subdials.


Now that is a real looker :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this for the last two weeks



















but got home and changed straight into this










This watch is the dogs 

But the Italians loved this


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Today i have been mainly wearing this...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Much too the disappointment of the 710, no takers for this on the sales forum, now on a lumpy & definitely staying now :tongue2:

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> Much too the disappointment of the 710, no takers for this on the sales forum, now on a lumpy & definitely staying now :tongue2:
> 
> Tissot PRS516 Chronograph
> 
> ...


I'll bet your not disappointed it didn't sell it's a very nice watch.

B.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


It`s very nice apart from that ruddy great white spot 

While I`m here, I swapped over to the son of `36 earlier 

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Much too the disappointment of the 710, no takers for this on the sales forum, now on a lumpy & definitely staying now :tongue2:
> ...


Cheers mate, honestly I was gutted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mutley said:


> Much too the disappointment of the 710, no takers for this on the sales forum, now on a lumpy & definitely staying now :tongue2:
> 
> Tissot PRS516 Chronograph


Andrew, great watch (although not on that lumpy!) .. but never saw it advertised on the Sales Corner & I've been monitoring waiting for it to be flipped! Would have been seriously tempted if I saw it ..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Is it the same model as the ones I have seen inside a small crash helmet as a limited edition. One was for Nicky Haydon and another for someone else who off the top of my head can't remember.

B.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > How about this Mach?
> ...


There's no pleasing some people. :lol:

I think i'd put up with that one, white spot and all :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


I suppose a black permanent marker might improve things 

There are some forum members who may remember that I have used one in the past :artist: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I don't recall seeing this as a limited edition, although it wouldn't suprise me, I do know these aren't that common & are cracking watches :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

VinceR said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Much too the disappointment of the 710, no takers for this on the sales forum, now on a lumpy & definitely staying now :tongue2:
> ...


According to the 710 it is still open to offers HERE although not with that lumpy :lol:


----------



## Matrim604 (Aug 9, 2008)

My old Oyster Date.


----------

